# Verzauberkunst über 150



## GunnaNoob (29. April 2007)

Hallo, Ich bin mit meinem Mage jetzt bei 150 angelangt und will mich weiterbilden weiß aber nicht wor der Lehrer sitzt !!!
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen


----------



## D@rky (29. April 2007)

das hab ich gestern erst rausgefunden der is im sonnenfels auf so einen berg aber rag einfach mal den lehrer da steht das dan acuh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg D@rky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bashery (2. Mai 2007)

Also als Ally ist das bei Azoras Turm...


----------

